# starting my build



## newguy24 (Dec 17, 2010)

hey guys im starting my build today...got everything in the mail. was wondering if you guys had any tips for me?? and good you-tube videos, for tutorials??lol..any major tips that i may forget..like about/how to apply the thermo paste?(allot/a little??)anything i may forget...easy way to hiding wires?? 

sorry just nervous

also how long should this take me??


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> hey guys im starting my build today...got everything in the mail. was wondering if you guys had any tips for me?? and good you-tube videos, for tutorials??lol..any major tips that i may forget..like about/how to apply the thermo paste?(allot/a little??)anything i may forget...easy way to hiding wires??
> 
> sorry just nervous
> 
> also how long should this take me??



You could probablly check one of the many other threads you've created about this build. Just take your time, the longer it takes you the better. Yes, I'm sure there are YouTube videos. Go to YouTube and enter "building PC" in the search box. Use the search feature here for applying thermal paste, though if you're using aftermarket cooling, there should be instructions. Use Google to search for you case and see what others did for cable management. Take your time.


----------



## Gyres01 (Dec 17, 2010)

My advice....Take your time.  A lot of ppl I know get so excited about all the new gear they rush to get it running and break something on miss a plug or two, then spend even more time figuring out what went wrong......


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 17, 2010)

case is throwing me for a loop!! lancool PC-k62


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> case is throwing me for a loop!!



How so?


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 17, 2010)

it seems like i cant get the screws for the cpu cooler tight enough...they keep spinning and the cpu cooler can twist side to side

so there as tight as i can get them cpu cooler still spins??? this ok???


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 18, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> it seems like i cant get the screws for the cpu cooler tight enough...they keep spinning and the cpu cooler can twist side to side



What cpu and cooler are you using?If the cooler uses those crap plastic push in pins then I might have a bad news for you - maybe you've overtightened one or more and simply broke them..happened to me ..with only one,but then the cooler is useless anyway

EDIT:and take the advice others gave you already - taking your time..check everything twice,3 times...and dont try to be smart unless you know exactly what you are doing..I've got a funny example for this..When I've build my first rig,I did a silly thing that made me look for the mistake for days..you know those small screws pillars they are holding the MOBO on the chasis of your case..well those are marked exactly for which type of mobo how many and where you have to screw in..now I was trying to be smart and I've put one or two extra,not following the ATX pattern,thinking that this will make my MOBO bend less when I will push something into it,what was actually true...but what I didnt realise afterwards was that one of those screw was touching the MOBO from the bottom,,where one of the RAM slots had its pins...so everything was working allright,even windows was running normally...I just didnt understand why in system(and bios too) it was only showing 4GB out of 6GB RAM I had installed..


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 18, 2010)

hyper 212 plus cooler

well im screwed


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 18, 2010)

i have a lancool-pck62 and a all in one card reader interior , and it seems like it is too small...where would these brackets be??


----------



## Smety (Dec 18, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> hyper 212 plus cooler
> 
> well im screwed



You're not screwed!  Can you use the heatsink/fan that came with the processor for now until you find a different heatsink/fan you want to buy?  I wouldn't want anything in my computer being "loose" or twisting from side to side...


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 18, 2010)

Smety said:


> You're not screwed!  Can you use the heatsink/fan that came with the processor for now until you find a different heatsink/fan you want to buy?  I wouldn't want anything in my computer being "loose" or twisting from side to side...



well its on , quite and installing windows 7 now. couple things...
the cpu twist a little but doesn't seem to be an issue(yes i tighten it all the way, ill keep an eye on  temps)
also i couldn't figure out how to install the all in one card reader seems to be too small, and i cant find brackets for it....eeerrrr
also the cpu fans seem to be running LOW how can i max them out

i hope everything works out....now i just have to install and update drivers


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 18, 2010)

First off let me say congrats on the first new build!!! Boy... I can remember mine back in the day... I was nervous too......

You see there comes a time in any mans life that..... Oops thats another conversation.

Anyway if you Google "Build a computer tutorial" Or something like that you can find many videos.

Actually when I started building one of the ways I found video tutorials that worked better was to Google individual processes. Like " How much thermal paste to put on a CPU" or " How to install RAM" or " How to install windows"

Doing this I found more helpful videos then an all around tutorial. 

Hope this helps and good luck.

Remember don't rush bud


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 18, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> the cpu twist a little but doesn't seem to be an issue(yes i tighten it all the way, ill keep an eye on temps)



Well I hope then that you wont smoke your cpu


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 18, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> First off let me say congrats on the first new build!!! Boy... I can remember mine back in the day... I was nervous too......
> 
> You see there comes a time in any mans life that..... Oops thats another conversation.
> 
> ...





Rado D said:


> Well I hope then that you wont smoke your cpu



ya i found the videos on youtube to really help thanks! just cant find one on the "all in one card reader" but ill look....

also i hope i don't burn it up either!! ill be watching temps closely.


----------



## Smety (Dec 18, 2010)

newguy24,

I agree with your idea, just watch the temps closely and make sure they are at a stable base point.  As for increasing your heatsink fan speed, in some motherboards you can set that in the BIOS.  Otherwise I'm sure there is some third-party software available that can do this as well.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 18, 2010)

i cant seem to get the speakers working.....i believe its a software problem. i don't have a sound card yet its just using the mobo sound....i have some very cheap 3-1 combo...and a gig x58-usb.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 18, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> well its on , quite and installing windows 7 now. couple things...
> the cpu twist a little but doesn't seem to be an issue(yes i tighten it all the way, ill keep an eye on  temps)
> also i couldn't figure out how to install the all in one card reader seems to be too small, and i cant find brackets for it....eeerrrr
> also the cpu fans seem to be running LOW how can i max them out
> ...



thats a huge issue.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l2h0nYGAdk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 18, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thats a huge issue.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l2h0nYGAdk&feature=player_embedded



thats the one i followed


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 19, 2010)

ok now what? any thoughts on what to download? i have updated all the drivers i can think of...(not many) do i need to do bios?chipset? i used the disk....also rivatuner wont work...errrrr any other thoughts on what i need to put on this rig?

feel like the resolution could be better when i turn it up all the way i can see the outline , as if the screen is too small for monitor i have it at 1680x1050...when i put it to 1920x1080(recommended) then thats when it seems to not fit in screen


now when i reboot the monitor goes to a connection mode i cant see anything i have to power it off then back on



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


edit---seems like i cant change fan speed, wow one thing after another


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2010)

Smety said:


> newguy24,
> 
> I agree with your idea, just watch the temps closely and make sure they are at a stable base point.  As for increasing your heatsink fan speed, in some motherboards you can set that in the BIOS.  Otherwise I'm sure there is some third-party software available that can do this as well.



they only way he can change the cpu fan speed is if the fan is the 4 pin connection to the board. if so they he can just go into the bios to like the PC Health section whatever it is and change it.

Also newguy if the screw for the cooler just are spinning and just not giving you any resistence then you stripped the threads or over torqued them


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 19, 2010)

The bolts that go on the backplate have a flat side You may have stripped that. my hyper 212+ always would twist also it's just the way the mount is held down in the center and should still have good pressure on the cpu.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 19, 2010)

2wicked said:


> The bolts that go on the backplate have a flat side You may have stripped that. my hyper 212+ always would twist also it's just the way the mount is held down in the center and should still have good pressure on the cpu.



thats good to hear, there not stripped but good to hear your 212 did that.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 19, 2010)

LOVE IT, when i get a system where i can change fan speed in bios..cant overclock gpu in anyway....i cant find a program to do it...no ati tools...no riva tuner...no msi....and to top it off the i cant install card reader(to small for area 25 for a 3.5 spot...no brackets)...wow i must be an idiot

yes thank god i spend 1400$ ON THIS!!!

the picture doesn't even look much different then my 19inch non hdmi...

pros--
fun building a system
system runs good and quite..
cons--
system runs ok not as fast as i thought it would want it 4.0ghz but d/k how
cant touch half stuff in bios and most programs for fan control and overclock wont work
d/k if i updated everything yet...do i need to do bios for GPU?motherboard? if i do then when dont they put updated drivers on cd's


just one big headache taking a break!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> LOVE IT, when i get a system where i can change fan speed in bios..cant overclock gpu in anyway....i cant find a program to do it...no ati tools...no riva tuner...no msi....and to top it off the i cant install card reader(to small for area 25 for a 3.5 spot...no brackets)...wow i must be an idiot
> 
> yes thank god i spend 1400$ ON THIS!!!
> 
> ...



okay dude. chill

My first rig i wasnt too happy about it. it was loud but thats because i was use to dell computers fans running at 5v.

Dude the only real way to adjust fan speeds for your cpu and case fans is to get a fan controller.

The new version of MSI Afterburner allows overclock on ati 6 series like your card. 

the picture quality probalby doesnt look any better probably because the monitor isnt very good.

Speed of a computer isnt all about the memory and CPU speed. the hard drive has a lot to do with it as well. if you get a slow hard drive your computer is going to be slower then you think because the cpu and memory are basically bottlenecked

Send your card reader back and get a 5.25 reader instead

To access overclocking for your cpu in the bios you need to probably do a BIOS update. You dont need to do a bios update on your GPU. just need to get MSI afterburner and 10.12 catalyst drivers, DONT EVER USE THE DRIVERS ON THE DISKS!

EDIT: nvm you have a good monitor and hard drive.

What drivers are you using for your 6870??

Why did you waste money on 12GB of ram. you could have just gotten 6GB and used the other money for a better GPU, SSD, or CPU cooling


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 19, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> okay dude. chill
> 
> My first rig i wasnt too happy about it. it was loud but thats because i was use to dell computers fans running at 5v.
> 
> ...



---was told 12gb is good, plus only cost me 140$ not bad at all....how do i double check my memory is running at correct 1600mhz?? 
---the cpu cooler i hard was good for the price, im not having issues with it, ill be installing two LED 120mm fans on each side it should do good.
---the SSD is coming soon, ill see if i can send the card reader back but the read was a package deal with the case....so it has to fit!! i just cant figure out how it does??? any help would be great!!
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
---as for the drivers on the gpu, i have driver date of 11/25 i believe i have updated to the latest , i have XFX hd6870 , i guess i just expected to much?!?!:shadedshu
---as for the bios, i dont get why they dont give you the latest version.....i have GIGABYTE GA-X58-USB3 LGA 1366 Intel X58 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard , i went to website and cant find the dam bios update....any help there?? 

thanks again

john

edit--after looking at my device manager i have a bunch of outdated drivers...cpu is 2006...monitor is 2006....i go to the manufactures site...but doesnt want me to find them....what to do :?

also know any good fan controls?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> ---was told 12gb is good, plus only cost me 140$ not bad at all....how do i double check my memory is running at correct 1600mhz??
> ---the cpu cooler i hard was good for the price, im not having issues with it, ill be installing two LED 120mm fans on each side it should do good.
> ---the SSD is coming soon, ill see if i can send the card reader back but the read was a package deal with the case....so it has to fit!! i just cant figure out how it does??? any help would be great!!
> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> ...



http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3571&dl=1#bios

theres your bios

F3e is what you want. gigabyte bios updating. basically you burn the .bin file to a CD and then go into the bios and go to Q flash. and then itll start updating


Here are your systems drivers you need

Chipset, etc

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3571&dl=1#driver


Also thats a fail by newegg. the case doesnt support 3.5 drive bay periperals. HAHAHHA! 

email them and tell them that you need a refund for the card reader because it doesnt work in the case


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 19, 2010)

the msi works great thank you!! now for the bios and chip set thanks again....i cant stress how helpful everyone is here.

isnt there a SPECIAL order to install these??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> the msi works great thank you!! now for the bios and chip set thanks again....i cant stress how helpful everyone is here.
> 
> isnt there a SPECIAL order to install these??



just install the chipset now. and dl the bios file. but get a writable disk though for the bios

Save the bios file to your desktop so you can find it easily when you go to copy it to your disk

Actually save your bios to your documents


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 19, 2010)

ok bios updated chip-set updated....the bios does help but not with fan control....like you said ill need to get a fan controller Im guessing...
MSI worked great with GPU fan/clocking...
now i have to work on ram and cpu clocking to get cpu to 4.0ghz. (really want that!) and the rest im fine with...would like fans all at about 30% running....or 12volts.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> okay dude. chill
> 
> My first rig i wasnt too happy about it. it was loud but thats because i was use to dell computers fans running at 5v.
> 
> ...




dude stop trolling thats your opinion. I wish I had 12GB 6 isnt enough for what i do. let the kid have his day and stop trying to bring him down to earth, hes just excited.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> let the kid have his day and stop trying to bring him down to earth, hes just excited.



hahaha sad part is im 28...everyone can have there own thoughts.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> hahaha sad part is im 28...everyone can have there own thoughts.



ha its just a turn of phrase (how do you turn a phrase?) My point is still clear though. No need for people to be dicks. You blew $$$ on a new PC and your trying to get it all set up and your pumped you finally got a "rig" and not some POS from walmart. Everyone is entitled to make a thread about it brag feel cool ask for help w/e without getting shot down by people who are trying to portray themselves as headstrong seasoned vets. Will your custom rig give you trouble? yup down the line your going to run into stuff that will irritate you to no end youll get mad freak out want to pour water on it or question why you got a new PC instead of paying the mortgage when it F@#$%cks up. Everyone does. but for now enjoy it. we will cross the HW failure road when we get to it. and from a personal and technological standpoint. your HW does not suck you spent money in all the right areas (the ones you liked) and I think you have a damn nice PC.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> ok bios updated chip-set updated....the bios does help but not with fan control....like you said ill need to get a fan controller Im guessing...
> MSI worked great with GPU fan/clocking...
> now i have to work on ram and cpu clocking to get cpu to 4.0ghz. (really want that!) and the rest im fine with...would like fans all at about 30% running....or 12volts.



well when you get a fan controller and when your overclocking your going to want to run the fans pretty fast to keep the temperatures down.

Id say run your fans at like 60% or higher and the cpu fan should be a bit higher then the case fans. also i wouldnt get2 LED fans for the 212. Just get a Big 120x38 fan from either delta or Panaflo. They are better for heatsinks because of the static pressure(the ability to push air through something basically) And usually LED fans are terrible at that because they are more for case fans and aesthetics.

This is the fan you should get for your cooler. its the best radiator and heatsink fan out their basically and runs very well with a fun controller. it undervolts well and does click and make noises like a lot of other fans. You can use the fan also for your next coolers you get too so.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=36_403&products_id=27971


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> ha its just a turn of phrase (how do you turn a phrase?) My point is still clear though. No need for people to be dicks. You blew $$$ on a new PC and your trying to get it all set up and your pumped you finally got a "rig" and not some POS from walmart. Everyone is entitled to make a thread about it brag feel cool ask for help w/e without getting shot down by people who are trying to portray themselves as headstrong seasoned vets. Will your custom rig give you trouble? yup down the line your going to run into stuff that will irritate you to no end youll get mad freak out want to pour water on it or question why you got a new PC instead of paying the mortgage when it F@#$%cks up. Everyone does. but for now enjoy it. we will cross the HW failure road when we get to it. and from a personal and technological standpoint. your HW does not suck you spent money in all the right areas (the ones you liked) and I think you have a damn nice PC.



okay dude chill out!

i didnt lower him at all. i just told him that he could have used the $140 for the extra memory for a SSD, a better video card or CPU cooling. I didnt call him like a dumb F*** or anything. just gave him a different perspective id say

IF i was dumbing him down how am i the only here that has actually helped him with what he wanted.


@newguy when you start to overclock after you get a Fan controller (ill recommend some if you want I know a bunch fo good ones)

make a new thread when you start to overclock. Ill definitely help out in there to.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 19, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> okay dude chill out!
> 
> i didnt lower him at all. i just told him that he could have used the $140 for the extra memory for a SSD, a better video card or CPU cooling. I didnt call him like a dumb F*** or anything. just gave him a different perspective id say
> 
> ...




ok nvidiantelftw..thanks allot, ill most likely overclock once i get this rig done...ill be adding an ssd/blueray burner/soundcard/wireless card/

ok as for some others like fan controller know any good ones??as for this controler do i plug all my case fans in it, and it then controls them? or does it read the ones plugged into the mother board? because if i add two more to the cpu ill have no room to plus into the mobo there is only 4 fan spots...

and do you know how i can sink my blue tooth devices to this pc?? blue tooth chips?? haha know any??

also i may! get a 2nd gpu after holidays.....my only thing is if everyone's overclocking and running fans at 60% isn't there allot of loud machines out there??? haha


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> ok nvidiantelftw..thanks allot, ill most likely overclock once i get this rig done...ill be adding an ssd/blueray burner/soundcard/wireless card/
> 
> ok as for some others like fan controller know any good ones??as for this controler do i plug all my case fans in it, and it then controls them? or does it read the ones plugged into the mother board? because if i add two more to the cpu ill have no room to plus into the mobo there is only 4 fan spots...
> 
> ...




alright so with the fan controller. you connect the fan to the controller and turn the nob to change the speed of the fan. 

not sure about blue tooth

And systems are only loud when people have terrible fans. Fan controllers are the best way to get the best performance out of the fans at the right noise level


heres a good fan controller

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27886

I mean the only fan that really should be running pretty high is the cpu one.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 19, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> alright so with the fan controller. you connect the fan to the controller and turn the nob to change the speed of the fan.
> 
> not sure about blue tooth
> 
> ...



ok so this fan controller is compatible? and i would just hook my two cpu fans to it and my 4 case fans???6 total fans and be able to control them


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> ok so this fan controller is compatible? and i would just hook my two cpu fans to it and my 4 case fans???6 total fans and be able to control them



well. you dont need it for your case fans really. to be honest. the lian li case fans are quiet already.

also dont get led fans like i said for your cooler. its a waste. its better to just use one big 120 x 38mm fan like the San Ace i linked you

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=36_403&products_id=27971


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 19, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> well. you dont need it for your case fans really. to be honest. the lian li case fans are quiet already.
> 
> also dont get led fans like i said for your cooler. its a waste. its better to just use one big 120 x 38mm fan like the San Ace i linked you
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=36_403&products_id=27971



ok ill get away from the led fans for cooler, but probably one more for the rear of case....how do i control the case fans??? and this 50$ controller will only control the two cpu fans???


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> ok ill get away from the led fans for cooler, but probably one more for the rear of case....how do i control the case fans??? and this 50$ controller will only control the two cpu fans???



no it can control 4. but then can control even more with a y splitting fan cable like this

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_289&products_id=141

You dont need to control the case fans unless you get new ones that are better. lian li case fans go at like 1000rpm. thats already pretty damn slow.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 20, 2010)

ok so for two new cpu fans.....4 case fans...2 x 140mm blue LED silent Top fan/1x 140 mm blue LED silent Front fan/1 x 120mm silent Rear fan(i want LED  for rear.comes normal).....and a fan controller..... with the hookups for extra fans , lets say have it control 8 total.....whats the price im looking at??? and what you recommend???


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 20, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> ok so for two new cpu fans.....4 case fans...2 x 140mm blue LED silent Top fan/1x 140 mm blue LED silent Front fan/1 x 120mm silent Rear fan(i want LED  for rear.comes normal).....and a fan controller..... with the hookups for extra fans , lets say have it control 8 total.....whats the price im looking at??? and what you recommend???



wait. you dont need 2 CPU fans. just one San Ace H1011 that i linked. thats all. And i mean you dont need to really get new case fans unless you really have money to blow. But a fan controller for the san ace is like a must, I have a San ace on a fan controller and its great. Best fan out there for heatsinks and undervolts extremely well

Uhh and going with 2 top fans and 1 rear and 1 front. thats negative air flow. more air going out then coming in. so i get a really good fast front intake fan and just 1 top fan and 1 rear. and the top fan should be running slower then the rear fan. 

Before i recommend you some fans. Do they have to be 140mm. because that really slims down your choices a lot!


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well the 4 fans I stated above is what the case came with its what I have in it now...only thing is the back fan isn't led...as for the size those are the sizes of fans..CPU only needs one? Isn't two better n recommended?? Lol also you have a fan control just for one fan??(cpu fan) should I hook the case fans too it as well...if the case fans are bad id like to upgrade maybe better cheap ones?? I could also keep other fans n hook them up hahaha to mobo since controler will have all the new ones ...super air lmfao


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 20, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> Well the 4 fans I stated above is what the case came with its what I have in it now...only thing is the back fan isn't led...as for the size those are the sizes of fans..CPU only needs one? Isn't two better n recommended?? Lol also you have a fan control just for one fan??(cpu fan) should I hook the case fans too it as well...if the case fans are bad id like to upgrade maybe better cheap ones?? I could also keep other fans n hook them up hahaha to mobo since controler will have all the new ones ...super air lmfao



okay hold on

yes i only have my San Ace connected to my fan controller because my HAf 932 200mm fans are already quiet so. 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=36_316_848&products_id=27146

Get those fans if you must have LED and hook it up to the fan controller

2 fans on a CPU cooler isnt always better. it really depends on the cooler. the 212+ really only needs one fan like the san ace i was linking. even then its overkill kind of


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 20, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> okay hold on
> 
> yes i only have my San Ace connected to my fan controller because my HAf 932 200mm fans are already quiet so.
> 
> ...



well if that one fan for the cooler is fine ill do that, im talking case fans...it comes with the four fans i listed above...but im replacing the back to get an LED there...so if im doing the back and the other three...two top and one front....are only 1000rpm and thats not good, then i might as well replace them....

so ill get the fan you suggested for the cooler....
and what would you suggest for LED case fans if any...LMK

1 x 120mm silent Rear fan ( 1500RPM) 
1 x 140 mm blue LED silent Front fan ( 1000RPM)
2 x 140mm blue LED silent Top fan (1000RPM) 

the fans you recomended are 2000rpm....twice as good...would you do???


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 20, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> well if that one fan for the cooler is fine ill do that, im talking case fans...it comes with the four fans i listed above...but im replacing the back to get an LED there...so if im doing the back and the other three...two top and one front....are only 1000rpm and thats not good, then i might as well replace them....
> 
> so ill get the fan you suggested for the cooler....
> and what would you suggest for LED case fans if any...LMK
> ...



well they are way better then stock fans. but you can hook them up to the fan controller and run them at any speed between 1000 and 2000. 2000rpm is their max speed at 12v

Looks like your rear case fan is 120mm.

Im just wondering though? why do you want led fans?? LED fans IMO just make a computer look kind of tacky


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 20, 2010)

idk.....kinda like the light blue lighting, even though the lights are never off. maybe because my old one didnt have them and this is new and looks fun?? haha.....do they make NON led fans better?faster?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 20, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> idk.....kinda like the light blue lighting, even though the lights are never off. maybe because my old one didnt have them and this is new and looks fun?? haha.....do they make NON led fans better?faster?



yeah you have more options for fans if you go non LED

And faster is nessesarily the best thing. 

You wanna look at Bearing type, CFM, static pressure


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 21, 2010)

so again the only way to change my mobo(case fans) is to get that controller?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 21, 2010)

By the way, card readers are usually for 3.5 inch bays ( the floppy disk ones ) You can probably buy an adapter in your local PC store.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> so again the only way to change my mobo(case fans) is to get that controller?



what do you mean?? The only way to really control fans well to your benefit is to get a controller.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 24, 2010)

ok ill get a controller....probably be talking to you and working on it when holidays are done.


----------



## newguy24 (Jan 2, 2011)

nMEDIAPC Black 5.25" USB 2.0 Card Reader w/e-SATA ...

would this be a good fan controller and card reader?? didnt know they made a combo i need both so maybe this is a good idea?? 5.25 i beleive is compatible with my lan cool case.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> okay dude chill out!
> 
> i didnt lower him at all. i just told him that he could have used the $140 for the extra memory for a SSD, a better video card or CPU cooling. I didnt call him like a dumb F*** or anything. just gave him a different perspective id say
> 
> ...



First of all, when he bought it, it was like 85$ for 3x2GB, so 55$ for an extra 6GB was AWESOME and he would have only saved 55$, which would not have given a big upgrade elsewhere. Besides, I wish I had 12GB....

Also, the Hyper 212+ is majorly underated. I have mine with my i7 920 running at 4GHZ and MAX temps during benchmarking are in the high 70s.

2 R4 LED fans wouldn't be bad for the 212+ (like I run them) since, if you've noticed, the 212+ is very thin, so it does not need alot of static pressure.



newguy24 said:


> nMEDIAPC Black 5.25" USB 2.0 Card Reader w/e-SATA ...
> 
> would this be a good fan controller and card reader?? didnt know they made a combo i need both so maybe this is a good idea?? 5.25 i beleive is compatible with my lan cool case.




Yes newguy24, that fan controller seems OK, but seems to have reliability issues, might want to invest in a better one then have it crap out in a fw months. Do you really find the fan noise too loud? or is it only the CPU fan? oh and btw sorry for overlooking the Card reader's size  it was in a bundle with the case so I didn't think to look further. BUT if you call or chat with newegg, I bet they will refund you or send you an adapter for free

I've very impressed by my PC, and it is around the same as yours. Once you'll have your SSD, it may mae the difference you were looking for. We can tackle Overclocking through PMs if you'd like. Once you get the hang of it, it does wonders  4GHZ should be EASY


----------

